# SATA HDD ISSUE : Hard disk receives powers but doesn't get recognized.



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 10, 2013)

My system configuration is as follows:
Pentium dual-core E5500 @ 2.80GHz
4.00 GB DDR3 RAM
HL-DT-ST dvdram gh24ns72 ata (DVD SATA drive)
Seagate Barracuda LP ST2000DL003 (SATA HDD)
Seagate PM - ST3160215A (IDE HDD)
Nvidia GeForce 210 1GB graphics
ASUS P5G4 IC-M LX Motherboard
Windows 7 Ultimate

My issue is regarding the Seagate Barracuda LP ST2000DL003 (SATA HDD). Its just a year old 2TB HDD. The HDD suddenly stopped getting recognized by the BIOS or the Device Manager under the Computer Management options. The disk spins and gets hot within seconds like normal but isn't showing any detection or recognition. This happened all of a sudden; and all the BIOS and other settings are therefore OK. The HDD sometimes used to get "detached" from the computer system randomly, and give a noise (beeps). This usually used to happen while copying or pasting or some other heavy work on it. I think its the PSU problem but I'm not too sure as sometimes it used to work perfectly as if nothing used to happen. It has already been replaced once as a similar problem occured some months ago, and caused huge data loss.
I don't want to loose my data again. It's too painful to recover. Please help me with this issue. Looking forward for suggestion.
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

disconnect dvd drive & then try running hdd.if it works fine for a day or two its psu issue.what psu are you using anyway?


----------



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> disconnect dvd drive & then try running hdd.if it works fine for a day or two its psu issue.what psu are you using anyway?



It's quite old actually. It is a AMD / Pentium 4 support PSU. The label says - PSP 4500 (450 watt) with a Tech.com logo (came with the cabinet).
And the HDD isn't working with removing the dvd drive. Please help. I have loads of data stored in it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2013)

Replace the power supply and use a decent one (one of the guys here will recommend one for you). Give the hard drive for replacement.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Vaibhav17 said:


> I The label says - PSP 4500 (450 watt)


There is a good chance that it's only a model number than wattage.


The Sorcerer said:


> (one of the guys here will recommend one for you)


Corsair CX430v2.


----------



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 10, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Give the hard drive for replacement.


Is there any chance or means by which I can recover the data from my HDD. There's more than 1TB stuff in it and I can't afford to lose it once again. Please help me with this, it would be grateful.



thetechfreak said:


> Corsair CX430v2.


That is a 430 watt PSU and the one I'm currently using is a 450 watt model. I am (was) using two HDDs at a time, one SATA and other IDE simultaneously. So it consumes a lot of power. Along with that there are 2 fans also. So I had this doubt regarding the specifications of the PSU.
Moreover, my first priority is to get my HDD back to life. Please help me with that. Thanks.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

Check if your drive is getting detected on your friends PC. If yes, then install Hard Disk Sentinel and check drive's health. You can backup your data using any good recovery software. RMA your drive if it needs it.

P.S. Never buy a Green drive for constant use. A green drive should be used as a spare backup drive. You could probably sell your 2TB drive and get a 1TB WD Black if you care about your data.

P.P.S Replace that PSU. Besides your system is not a power monster.


----------



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 10, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Check if your drive is getting detected on your friends PC. If yes, then install Hard Disk Sentinel and check drive's health. You can backup your data using any good recovery software. RMA your drive if it needs it.
> 
> P.S. Never buy a Green drive for constant use. A green drive should be used as a spare backup drive. You could probably sell your 2TB drive and get a 1TB WD Black if you care about your data.
> 
> P.P.S Replace that PSU. Besides your system is not a power monster.



It wasn't detected in my friends PC. It just normally spins. Is there any other way to recover the data?


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

no unless you want to opt for professional help which can be costly.


----------



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 11, 2013)

Please close the Thread.


----------

